# Any bear signs or sightings



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Anybody heard of any bear signs or sightings? I have the Nine Mile tag and I plan on starting some baits the first of May.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

found some tracks lookin for turkeys... but i havent heard of anyone seeing one yet


----------



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

Where are you planning on hunting? I had the tag in 09. Do you have property up there?


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

It looks like they are turkey hunting right now.










This one lost his call.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

